# New Teaching position Nibras International School



## bekadavies (Jun 17, 2013)

Hello everyone,

I have been offered a position in Nibras International School as a teacher and will be moving from the UK in August. I was just wondering if anybody else on here been offered and taken a position at this school?

Would be nice to get to know people before I went. x


----------



## ukgirlabroad (Jun 25, 2013)

DO NOT ACCEPT THE JOB!!! It will be the worst year of your life. 90% of the staff is leaving this year. More would leave if they had jobs.


----------

